# Question about process in Canada



## ChrisH1980 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, I would like to know what is the geberal orocess for application in Canada? I had contactes a lodge and was asked to visit for an interview. I did so, filled out a petition that was endorsed by two members of the lodge. Was told i should hear back by January, application was submitted in November. I have not heard much further. I did contact the secretary of lodge and was told i should hear from a brother for another interview i assume in home this time. I may just be lacking patience however no fees have been paid to date for application and was told by a masoj member in the us that usually you apply and it goes to vote that day or next and that you are invited to a dinner where another vote is done.. Sonce the application other then the response from me inquiring a few weeks ago i have not heard anything. Just wondering if this is a polite way of saying no or if this is the normal process i am experiencing as the brother from the US did state Canadas process may be different. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello, it can take some time. Sounds about par to the course.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard timing.  There should be no such thing as being voted on the same month you petition.  That only happens with affiliating with additional lodges.

Since there were the holidays, a month got skipped in your timing.  Happens all the time even without holidays.

Our first lesson is patience.  You are learning it without being told that's a lesson you are learning.  This is neither deliberate nor explicit at this point but it is a lesson and a natural part of the process.


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Hello, it can take some time. Sounds about par to the course.



Ok, Thank you very much. I appreciate the information.


----------



## ChrisH1980 (Jan 13, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Standard timing.  There should be no such thing as being voted on the same month you petition.  That only happens with affiliating with additional lodges.
> 
> Since there were the holidays, a month got skipped in your timing.  Happens all the time even without holidays.
> 
> Our first lesson is patience.  You are learning it without being told that's a lesson you are learning.  This is neither deliberate nor explicit at this point but it is a lesson and a natural part of the process.



Okay thank you sir for the information. Being all new to me was just curious on the process and appreciate the information.


----------



## David612 (Jan 13, 2018)

Masons take forever to do anything offical.
When I made contact it was November and I wasn’t initiated untill June, this is in Australia mind you and we tend to take things a little slower for example I won’t be passed to the second degree untill February (8 months post initiation), in this time many jurisdictions would have had people initiated, passed, raised joined other orders and be issued a Pegasus to ride to lodge. It just come down to jurisdictional difference and some lodges meet only once a month so the gaps between steps take longer than we are used to in modern society.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 13, 2018)

What they said.....

However, to all i would say, that lodge should be touching base with you so you dont feel like you've been forgotten. 

I took applications in Nov.  It will be March before they get voted on, at the earliest


----------



## MWS (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll second all the above. Many Lodges up here tend to take a break for December and sometimes January. My Lodge meets 3rd Monday for business...that means no December (Christmas break) and we'll meet next on the 15th of January. Anything received in November won't be read until then. Sit tight - it sounds like you have communication with the Lodge, you should hear either way. Not to worry.


----------

